# Phil Mickelson's birthday



## moviequeen1 (Jun 16, 2018)

One of my favorite golfers on the PGA tour,Phil Mickelson is 48 today,I've been watching him for yrs
He has won every major title except for the U.S.Open,runner up 6 times
He won the Masters in '04,'06,'10
British Open in '13
PGA Championship in '05
I was really surprised last yr,he and his long time caddie Jim'Bones' MacKay went their separate ways after 25yrs.I'm still wondering why
Phil's brother,Tim is his caddie now Sue


----------



## chic (Jun 19, 2018)

I love Phil. I watched him win his third Masters with such joy. That's a lovely golf course in Augusta, I look forward to watching that tournament all year. Happy birthday to Phil. When he's on, he's ON.


----------

